# TiVo may offer 1 month free of Hulu Plus



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Davis Freeberg happened to find this while browsing Youtube, and according to the video it looks like we may get a promo for a free month of Hulu Plus when it appears. Now like he says on his site no idea on when we will see it or if this means it is coming soon.

TiVo plans to give 1 free month of hulu to subscribers


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Eh...


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

So. Hulu plus arrives BEFORE the HD menus are completed? Wow!


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

That is kind of awesome, especially since there are only about 3 shows in in there that I want to catch up on and this month would be plenty of time to do that!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So when is Hulu+ supposed to show up? I've used Hulu+ periodically the last couple of months and would certainly welcome it on the TiVo. Especially since TiVo has native output. Unlike other devices.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

My new Sony TV already came with 3 months of free Hulu+ (not to mention it's already implemented and functional). 1 month sounds pretty lame in comparison. 

As soon as the Tivo's Hulu+ support is finished, I'll now have 5 consumer electronic devices capable of streaming Hulu+ (1 TV, 2 Tivos, 1 Playstation, 1 BluRay player). The massive redundancy is kinda silly when I think about it. 

I think Tivo is in great danger here of becoming obsolete as soon as these new Internet-enabled TVs start being adopted by consumer. The netflix and amazon interfaces are better, and the HDUI is blazingly fast and error free. Of the devices I have, the Tivo is likely the last one I'd use to watch internet content.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

smbaker said:


> My new Sony TV already came with 3 months of free Hulu+ (not to mention it's already implemented and functional). 1 month sounds pretty lame in comparison.
> 
> As soon as the Tivo's Hulu+ support is finished, I'll now have 5 consumer electronic devices capable of streaming Hulu+ (1 TV, 2 Tivos, 1 Playstation, 1 BluRay player). The massive redundancy is kinda silly when I think about it.
> 
> I think Tivo is in great danger here of becoming obsolete as soon as these new Internet-enabled TVs start being adopted by consumer. The netflix and amazon interfaces are better, and the HDUI is blazingly fast and error free. Of the devices I have, the Tivo is likely the last one I'd use to watch internet content.


Typically the TiVo is the only one that allows native resolution output. Which for me is important since I use an external scaler. Every other device does a poor job of scaling/deinterlacing when compared to my external scaler.
So I currently prefer the TiVo for many of these online services.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

This promo didn't show off hulu plus with tivo's integrated search, thats still a feature right?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

smbaker said:


> My new Sony TV already came with 3 months of free Hulu+ (not to mention it's already implemented and functional). 1 month sounds pretty lame in comparison.
> 
> As soon as the Tivo's Hulu+ support is finished, I'll now have 5 consumer electronic devices capable of streaming Hulu+ (1 TV, 2 Tivos, 1 Playstation, 1 BluRay player). The massive redundancy is kinda silly when I think about it.
> 
> I think Tivo is in great danger here of becoming obsolete as soon as these new Internet-enabled TVs start being adopted by consumer. The netflix and amazon interfaces are better, and the HDUI is blazingly fast and error free. Of the devices I have, the Tivo is likely the last one I'd use to watch internet content.


I agree. It almost seems crazy for them to put effort into this stuff. Most people who own Tivo's already have another (and usually better) solution for streaming. My household of 3 has 14 devices that can stream Netflix now and 3 that can stream Hulu plus. I think a couple can stream Amazon VOD as well.

It's nice to have it all in one box but everything on Tivo is half baked.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

smbaker said:


> My new Sony TV already came with 3 months of free Hulu+ (not to mention it's already implemented and functional). 1 month sounds pretty lame in comparison.


And how much did you pay for your Sony TV and how much of that was profit for them? My VW came with 6 months of free Sirius yet Sirius Radios don't.



shorties said:


> This promo didn't show off hulu plus with tivo's integrated search, thats still a feature right?


No one knows yet or the ones that do can't say. I would imagine that it is still going to be that way. Of course there could be content restrictions that block it also.

I think because it is advertising Hulu it is showing the Hulu UI rather than just showing search results since it wouldn't stand out as much.


----------



## meanmamaj (Jan 27, 2011)

I received the following from a Tivo Customer support representative this afternoon after contacting them regarding a post I had seen saying that Tivo, would not, in fact, be getting hulu plus.......

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

That is not true. TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL units will be recieving Hulu Plus sometime in the next two weeks. The reason for the delay up to this point was the release of the 14.7 software update for TiVo systems. This has since come out and now the TiVo units are ready for the release of Hulu Plus."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

meanmamaj said:


> I received the following from a Tivo Customer support representative this afternoon after contacting them regarding a post I had seen saying that Tivo, would not, in fact, be getting hulu plus.......
> 
> "Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.
> 
> That is not true. TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL units will be recieving Hulu Plus sometime in the next two weeks. The reason for the delay up to this point was the release of the 14.7 software update for TiVo systems. This has since come out and now the TiVo units are ready for the release of Hulu Plus."


If true then this is good news!


----------



## kilcher (Mar 6, 2002)

It depends on what they're promoting - it may not be TiVo.

It's probably a Hulu promotion to get existing TiVo users to subscribe to Hulu and not a promotion to sweeten the deal for people considering a TiVo.


----------



## foofighterjt (Dec 27, 2010)

meanmamaj said:


> I received the following from a Tivo Customer support representative this afternoon after contacting them regarding a post I had seen saying that Tivo, would not, in fact, be getting hulu plus.......
> 
> "Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.
> 
> That is not true. TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL units will be recieving Hulu Plus sometime in the next two weeks. The reason for the delay up to this point was the release of the 14.7 software update for TiVo systems. This has since come out and now the TiVo units are ready for the release of Hulu Plus."


It's been 2 weeks.... Where's Hulu Plus?!?!?


----------



## Andyistic (Sep 25, 2009)

meanmamaj said:


> TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL units will be recieving Hulu Plus sometime in the next two weeks.


FAIL!

The debacle of Dec 21, 2012 will have come and gone before HuluPlus comes to Tivo.

Oh ... and you will notice that the video in the original post has been removed.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

smbaker said:


> My new Sony TV already came with 3 months of free Hulu+ (not to mention it's already implemented and functional). 1 month sounds pretty lame in comparison.
> 
> As soon as the Tivo's Hulu+ support is finished, I'll now have 5 consumer electronic devices capable of streaming Hulu+ (1 TV, 2 Tivos, 1 Playstation, 1 BluRay player). The massive redundancy is kinda silly when I think about it.
> 
> I think Tivo is in great danger here of becoming obsolete as soon as these new Internet-enabled TVs start being adopted by consumer. The netflix and amazon interfaces are better, and the HDUI is blazingly fast and error free. Of the devices I have, the Tivo is likely the last one I'd use to watch internet content.


 Tivo can download from Amazon and downloads can trounce streaming for picture quality. Streaming still dependent on network conditions which vary a lot. Most people who have internet TV's are not using the internet features. You need redundant devices so you can record and stream at the same time. This no guarantee of updates to devices built into TV's you are better off with a outboard box. As long as there a crappy Cable Co. DVR's there will be Tivo.


----------

